# BIG Problem!!! Long loading time on website.



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay so i every now and them i check up on my website and since yesterday its been really slow opening the homepage...i use Go daddy hosting..and my ISP is not the problem because every other website loads normal....hielozclothing.com


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

NOW in dreamweaver i cant even connect to my host through FTP


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Fresh_Society said:


> NOW in dreamweaver i cant even connect to my host through FTP


Soooooo maybe you should call customer service at go daddy? All servers deal with lag at some point or another, just give them a call and see whats going on. You might want to think about a dedicated server too. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

You have a problem other than a lag time. You have something weird going on. Even on a corporate high speed connection, I couldnt get to your site. It tried, but didnt make it. 

How complicated is your site? Did you use a template? Which one? Did you combine templates? 
Good Luck.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Its really basic...it worked fine a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you have the code saved somewhere? It might be a good idea to clear your site and rebuild/start it back over from where you saved a working version.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

But i cant even connect to my Host in dreamweaver..it comes up at error and they are the same setting i used two weeks ago


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

BEHG said:


> Do you have the code saved somewhere? It might be a good idea to clear your site and rebuild/start it back over from where you saved a working version.


Your site is toast, but i'm sure you know that by now. (I get "Page cannot be found")

Good luck getting it back up, this reminds me to backup my site...


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

If you are running a firewall try going into your site definitions settings
check passive on the testing server options
If your not running a firewall i would just leave all the testing server FTP options blank.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Could it be that Go Daddy is Down???


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

more than extremely unlikely... I highly doubt it's on their end (unfortunately)


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I guess instead of trying to have people on a forum troubleshoot this, it would be too much trouble to dial this #
24/7 Technical Support 
(480) 505-8877 

or click the e-mail button on this page:
Browser Update Page

You are only going to be able to figure it out by taslking to the hosting company, not people on this forum.

Sorry to be so blunt about it.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with Terry (even though I've tried to help as best I can)

Godaddy has awesome customer service and they are very helpful, so give 'em a shout.


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

I just called and they said it worked fine on their computer...but i tried all my browsers and it still sucks......could it be my ISP??


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Fresh_Society said:


> I just called and they said it worked fine on their computer...but i tried all my browsers and it still sucks......could it be my ISP??


I would call them again and inform them there are multiple people from all over the US trying to open your site to no avail. Let them know if they can't resolve the problem that you will move your site to another hosting company today.

All they have to offer is customer service, you can host your site anywhere and don't need the hassle of a site being down and not getting the support you pay for.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Could it be your adobe flash player? It's says something about upgrading to the new version od adobe...


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Fresh_Society said:


> I just called and they said it worked fine on their computer...but i tried all my browsers and it still sucks......could it be my ISP??



So do you care to share what the problem ended up being?


----------



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

Whattttt???? For some odd reason Dreamweaver is letting me connect to my host now and the website is pretty fast now.....???WTF...I havent changed any settings and all Go daddy said was this morning that it was workin fine on their computer and they gave me an email on how to configure the settings in Dreamweaver BUT it was useless since i had those exact same settings already....! Its pretty weird how it was BAD this morning but now its GOOD..??


----------



## pdpatch (Aug 30, 2009)

It cold have been several things, A router could have gone bad, and it was replaced or even just restarted that fixed the problem. Or it could have been a DDOS attack where go dady got so much traffic they just slowed down until traffic was rerouted. Or several other things that are out of your control.

Tom


----------



## Ray J. (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're not the only one having problems opening it, you need to let Go Daddy know that you're giving them a 24 hr. to figure it out. If they don't – MOVE! If you leased a store and the roof leaked water and destroyed your stock, if landlord didn't deal with it within 24 hrs you get out of there! If Go Daddy concludes the problem is in your file, chances are it is. Apologize and re-create your file.


----------

